# Nurgle stuff incoming?



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Newest rumor from Natfka has the teasers from the upcoming White Dwarf:

http://natfka.blogspot.com/2015/04/next-weeks-pre-orders-cult-mechanicus.html



> via an anonymous source on Faeit 212
> Next weeks releases and hint-
> Adeptus Mechanicus Kastelan Robots: $69
> 3 miniatures
> ...


I'm really hoping it's Nurgle Daemonkin. That would be just fucking dandy.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

venomlust said:


> I'm really hoping it's Nurgle Daemonkin. That would be just fucking dandy.


But I'm just getting started with my Khorne! Goddamnit - I want it all! :shok:


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Slaanesh Daemonkin will be when I jump on the bandwagon.


LotN


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

I think of the remaining 3, I have enough minis to do Nurgle justice. And c'mon, we know it's gonna be the best of the pantheon. The toughest, if nothing else.

I'd be most excited to see Tzeentch, in hopes they would add a few new units to the range or make them the foremost psyker force in the game.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

I have minis of all 4 gods, so whichever Daemonkin book comes floating my way, I'm cool with. Yay, Chaos!


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Lord of the Night said:


> Slaanesh Daemonkin will be when I jump on the bandwagon.
> 
> 
> LotN


There's plenty of room on the Pussywagon. Just be shure to bring some COCAINE. Doomrider snatched it all when he vanished. The bastard.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

The chatter is saying that apparently this is just another stupid painted army feature, nothing release-related.

God damnit.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Another is saying it's a painting guide.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Nordicus said:


> I want it all! :shok:


----------



## mayegelt (Mar 18, 2014)

It could of course be...

...

...

...

...

...

...

...

40K rules for...

...

...

...

...





































Or at least the beasts without the riders.



Or of course we could all pray for some kind of Nurgle version of the Lord of Skulls that isn't shitty and is basically a Knight


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

mayegelt said:


> ... Or of course we could all pray for some kind of Nurgle version of the Lord of Skulls that isn't shitty and is basically a Knight


Yes, yes this is good.


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

mayegelt said:


> Or of course we could all pray for some kind of Nurgle version of the Lord of Skulls that isn't shitty and is basically a Knight


Being awfully optimistic here aren't we?


----------



## mayegelt (Mar 18, 2014)

AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH said:


> Being awfully optimistic here aren't we?


Just a little as we haven't seen shadows and stuff of a new model


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

The way I have read it, that GW are releasing Daemonkin in this order.

Khorne (currently with Bloodthirsters)
Tzeentch (including plastic Lords of Change)
Nurgle (including plastic Great Unclean Ones)
Slaanesh (including plastic Keeper of Secrets)

As befits their current rankings.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

venomlust said:


> And c'mon, we know it's gonna be the best of the pantheon. The toughest, if nothing else.
> 
> I'd be most excited to see Tzeentch, in hopes they would add a few new units to the range or make them the foremost psyker force in the game.


Nurgle will be best, Tzeentch will be crap. This is GW we're talking about, why would they break the habit?

Hoping for a Gargantuan Creature GUO that's got tabletop stats accurately representing the 40-minute grind of killing Ulkair on Captain difficulty.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

In case it wasn't clear, there is no Nurgle release incoming.

Just another stupid army showcase. *eyeroll*










And so on.


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

/me sad ;(

But cool pic!


venomlust said:


> In case it wasn't clear, there is no Nurgle release incoming.
> 
> Just another stupid army showcase. *eyeroll*
> 
> ...


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Daemon-Wang....... :laugh:


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Lord of the Night said:


> Slaanesh Daemonkin will be when I jump on the bandwagon.
> 
> 
> LotN


I'm pretty sure the Slaanesh bandwagon jumps on you instead. lol


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

Rofl


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

venomlust said:


> In case it wasn't clear, there is no Nurgle release incoming.
> 
> Just another stupid army showcase. *eyeroll*
> 
> ...


By the Dark Gods, somebody please tell me that is a upcoming real GW kit and not some photoshopped or kitbashed model that some random guy made.


LotN


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Lord of the Night said:


> By the Dark Gods, somebody please tell me that is a upcoming real GW kit and not some photoshopped or kitbashed model that some random guy made.
> 
> 
> LotN


To me it looks like a kit bash since its rather similar to the standard Demon Prince. Plus I'm a fan of the normal Nurgle Deamon Prince model.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Yeah, that looks like a conversion to me. It looks like they just stuck the lamprey maw from those big Nurgle end times kits on the DP.


----------

